# Disappearing static routes



## Caio (Aug 16, 2022)

I'm using the PFsense firewall that runs on top of a FreeBSD version 12.3 STABLE, from time to time the FreeBSD static routes are disappearing, has anyone faced this problem?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 17, 2022)

PfSense is not supported here.

GhostBSD, pfSense, TrueNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives

When an interface goes down, all routes associated with that interface are removed.


----------

